# How to tire out a puppy on a "no exercise" order?



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Juno started limping a little last night. She didn't seem too uncomfortable -- but was definitely trying to keep weight off of her front left leg.

I took her to the vet this morning. Juno wasn't too uncomfortable during the exam so the vet said that it might be some soft tissue damage (a strain or sprain). She said we could get x-rays to rule out any bone damage but didn't seem to think they were necessary because Juno wasn't exhibiting any signs of bone problems. She said that pain med with an anti-inflammatory might help but I was reluctant because I'd rather Juno be able to feel the pain and thereby prevent making it worse and for her to be able to tell us she's in pain so we can treat the problem rather than just the discomfort.

She recommended that we just keep her rested for a week -- no exercise -- and see how she does after that. She said only on-leash trips outside to potty. No playtime. No wrestling. No longer walks. 

Ergh!

I'm hoping that doing training session and quiet games inside the house will keep her mentally stimulated, but she's a six and a half month old pup, she needs her running around time ... in order to keep OUR sanity.

Anyone else been in a similar situation? Any tips on how to wear her down without doing further injury?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Brain power games like tracking, find it, etc... Also any sort of training (obedience, tricks, etc..) that isn't physically stressful but will get her using her mind. Exercising the brain is a great way to tire out a dog... often moreso than physical exercise.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Jake had the same thing happen. No excercise for 3 WEEKS!!! We know are the proud owners of ALOT of interactive treat toys. The cube one, the saucer looking thing, canine genius (looks like a genie bottle), busy buddy egg shaped thing. I do not recommend the tug a jug. Jake is a bit descrutive, he decided chewing the bottom off to get the food was easier . . chipped a tooth.

Just a comment on the anti-inflammatory . . it actually serves as a healing agent more so than pain suppression. If it's a sprain, you want the anti-inflammatory to reduce the swelling. If it's inflamed, it won't heal right. You can try to ice it . . it only worked if he was sleeping 

Also, watch for the lameness to move to other legs, could be PANO.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!

We have that egg-shaped one already! We feed raw now -- but we might be busting out the leftover kibble to keep her amused and busy during this time. We'll avoid the tug a jug -- I bet Juno would do the same thing. You are a veritable expert on the various interactive treat toys!

I can't imagine how you survived for three weeks!

At first I thought it was Pano -- the doc seems to think no because usually dogs with Pano apparently they don't like to have their larger bones pressed and touched and Juno didn't react that way. Still, we'll keep an eye on whether she starts trying to keep the weight off of other legs.

Thanks for the info on the anti-inflammatory. The doc didn't seem convinced that it was necessary -- maybe we'll try the icing and if she doesn't start to look better in a week, we'll take more aggressive action.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

We'll up all those activities! "Find it" is becoming one of her favorites, so we'll see if we can wear her down that way. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

chewing too is a great energy expend er...kong, nylabone, starch bones.

obviosuly vigorous tug games won't fly, but holding a milk jug while
the dog bites it both protects your hand (gallon size) and gives them
a bite session. 

Hugo sprained his wrist twice, so I've been there, done that. 
Hope it passes soon, just be mindful of re-injury once she seems ok.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A REALLY big knuckle bone!!

Raw of course!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Chewing (and biting) it is!

And we'll keep an eye out for reinjury.... I suppose that after she seems to be better, she's still pretty vulnerable.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is a fun eye contact game, sit on the floor have some great treats under one hand.
Don't say anything, the pup should go to your hand, may paw it.
But the second the pup looks you in the eye, treat with the other hand and say "Yes".
Note: as soon as the last treat is done, get up and walk away.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

You can try teaching the cup game to your pup. It keeps Inara quite content and focused for quite some time. It took a few rounds before she picked it up and realized the food was under the cup and not inside it.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

explain this cup game some more...please!


----------

